# 350Z at RedLine Time Attack



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

Here is one of the 350Z's participating at RedLine Time Attack.

Fontana Nissan Racing
Driver Name: Mike Cronin, Jr. 
Team City Location: Rosamond California 
Team Website: www.fontananissanracing.com
Vehicle Year, Make & Model: 2007 Nissan 350Z
Engine Type and Size: VQ35DE based 3.8 liter naturally aspirated
Estimated Wheel Horsepower & Torque: 480 – 335 SAE flywheel
Estimated vehicle weight: 2600 pounds
Brand and Model of Suspension: JRZ
Brand of Brake System: Alcon
Brand, Model and Size of Tires Used: Yokohama
Class: Super Modified RWD


----------



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

Come see this dude shred it up this weekend in Fontana. We have 14 of our 30 $100 off sponsorship spots left. Hit me up If you want more info.


----------



## dubaholic (May 23, 2010)

mmmm i wonder if they are coming to VIR soon


----------



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

We have 8 spots left and we are splitting them in half! We are now doing 16 $50 off one day passes. If you wanna come both days we can combine 2 for you, but they are running out fast.

Deal only applies to those signing up over the next 24hours. Contact [email protected] to sign up.


----------

